# Baby Size...



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

weird title huh?

 well I'm bored so I thought I'd start a thread for the AVERAGE size of dairy goatbabies.

So we need an average size for LaManchas, Saanens, Oberhaslis, Toggenburgs, Nubians, etc. etc.

So... post away  

all I can help with is the Saanen - by taking all the weights from this spring and dividing them into an average:

8.25, 8.5, 6.75, 7.25, 10.5 = 41.25 (that's a lot of baby)
divided by five...

my average Saanen baby weight is:

8lb 4oz.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

not sure about other alpines but mine are usually between 9 & 13 lbs each. for some reason mine always have huge babies. i had a doe one time that had trips & they weighed 8, 8 1/2 & 9 lbs & she didn't even look that big.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

7-8 lbs is average for my LaManchas, Saanens were around 8lbs.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

o.k. i don't know how mine got posted twice. i only did it once. is there away to delete one of them?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I will delete the second post


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

my babies are usually between seven and ten lbs. Average for alpines i would guess. We had two fourteen lb buck kids one year. My poor doe was huge. I don;t know how she got those boys out on her own. 
Then there was tempo, always had big kids. Two years ago she had a fourteen lb buck and a seventeen lb doe kid! last year she had normal sized triplets.
beth


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG that doe kid must have come out ready to start running. that is huge.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yah ready to wean straight off


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We had one boer doe, her kids come with FULL bellies, pre nursed is what we call it :lol: She had the fattest kids this year.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL thats a new one on me! Pre nursed i like it.

Lyric was a big girl. Had to pull both of them. They had three front feet in the birth canal. I kept telling em they weren't coming out like that. The buck kid was underneath his sister he had two feet and his head was back. she had one foot in there. Everytime i would get his feet pushed back and get her going in the right direction one of his feet would pop back out. 

took awhile but we finally got them moving in sync

beth


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate it when they do that! LIke when Whissy had her twins there were 4 feet in the birth canal and no heads - the bottom twin was upside down and the top twin had its head on its stomach basically...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

When April delivered she had three kids trying to come out at once, that was interesting. When that happens, my dad's the one who can untangle everybody really good


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, those are some really big babies. I thought my babies last year there were 9.50 and 9.25. Twins. She always has bigger babies, the biggest of all my does. Her first baby ever was 11lbs. Most all my babies are between 5-8 lbs. That explains why all your babies are so big so fast. I have read where some of the wethers are butchered at 6 month. my kids are still pretty small at 6 months. (I would never butcher mine any way)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess they can still be considered "dairy"...cause of the Nigerian Dwarf in them...but my babies average from 3 to 5 1/2 pounds.....Teeny compared to the big dairy breeds...my goodness my babies are almost 3 months old before they hit 12 pounds!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My boer wether was 80 lbs by the time he was three months! :shock: He was like 10 lbs at birth I think, 1 of trips. The other two were 9lbs and 2 lbs(a runt but she's doing ok now)
We had one boer doe that had triplet bucks, and they were all 10.5 lb kids! and there was a TON of afterbirth, she was really empty when she was all done. My dad and brother moved her to a maternity pen after 2 kids because they thought she was done, then once they got her in the pen she popped out a third on dad's coat!


----------



## Stacie (Oct 19, 2007)

My average wts for the Saanens this last year was 9#, the average on the meats was 8#. With the smallest being 4.5# and the largest being 16#and 15 # twins. 
Aren't you supposed to be studying for your flying stuff? How could you possibly be bored? Maybe I can't pick on you on this site?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

droopymole.freeforums.org You can pick on here there all you want


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

between 2-4 lbs here...Lol...yep...minis here!!!Hahahaha! :lol:


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's mine, I had all nubian/alpine crosses.

11.5, 12, 8.5, 9, 11, 10: 62lbs divided by 6

is

10.3 lbs average. I hope I don't have such big kids this year.... nobody had problems this year but next I will have ff's.... my does weren't even on alfalfa! They were on fescue and bermuda.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

Good grief your kids are humonganormous compared to my babies - :shock: - I can hear my does groaning in sympathy! My Nigerians usually wiegh about 2 to 3 pounds.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh how cute! I would so love to see a Nigie baby!!!  They must be soooo adorable. 
My doe that had three ( 11.5, 11, 9lbs) sure was miserable before she kidded. But, when it came time to kid I was amazed at how fast and easy it went, just whoosh and the kid's out.

Here is a picture of the doe a couple weeks before kidding:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh that doe is huge!!! Whoa.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacie said:


> My average wts for the Saanens this last year was 9#, the average on the meats was 8#. With the smallest being 4.5# and the largest being 16#and 15 # twins.
> Aren't you supposed to be studying for your flying stuff? How could you possibly be bored? Maybe I can't pick on you on this site?


1. studying is Wrong
2. picking on me is Wrong
3. picking on other people is Good
4. picking on Stacie is Good
5. picking on my instructor is Good

:twisted:


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

:ROFL:


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

This is interesting! We have Boers but they average 7 -9 lbs. The largest baby we have had born here was a little over 12lbs.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

2-4 pounds here to, I love the teeny babies!


----------

